# Updates from Metal land.



## WillC (Feb 3, 2012)

Well not much is new knife wise.....but I have finished my tax return and the railings and water feature which have been keeping me from pressing on. So...

Next week I am on Damascus for my orders. 

x2 Feather pattern billets for 2 Gyuto's and one Suji
x1 Twisted W's billet for ferrules and endcaps.
x1 Turbulence billet for a big Suji
x2 100 layer forged ladder billet for 2 san mai/blue paper Gyuto's and a carving knife and fork set.

That should keep me warm for the best part of next week.
Need to do some more stainless billets too but unfortunately my landlord trod on the ceramic shroud for my thermocouple so I need to replace that first.:sad0:
Other than that, all is well in metal land and looking forward to a toasty warm week forging


----------



## tk59 (Feb 3, 2012)

WillC said:


> ...unfortunately my landlord trod on the ceramic shroud for my thermocouple so I need to replace that first.:sad0:...


Now, how on Earth does that happen?


----------



## WillC (Feb 3, 2012)

They put their meters in some daft places so he has to climb up on a workbench to read the water meter. "Whoops, don't know what that was but it went crunch" says he.
Fortunately I can just get a new ceramic shroud for it rather than a whole new thing. Ah well.


----------



## Aphex (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm quite frankly glad i no longer have to do any tax returns. I found them completely unfathomable at times.

I didn't realise you were that busy knife wise. I bet you must be pleased you decided to get involved in making kitchen knives, everyting seems to be working out pretty well for you.


----------



## WillC (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't find the tax return too bad, just takes a while when you leave it all to the end of the year like me. Every year I swear I'll do it every month from now on.
Yes it will be a busy month. I'm very happy to be making Kitchen knives indeed, its fantastic to do something which can adapt and evolve, it has brought me a great new love and enthusiasm for my work, as well as helping to keep my workshop going. While I have s few architectural bit and pieces to do, its pretty tough out there right now, many who make architectural/artistic ironwork are wondering how they will pay the rent at the moment. I feel lucky in many ways to have found a new way to use my skills, and a great place like this to learn and set me on the right track.


----------



## WillC (Feb 9, 2012)

Well damascus week is in full force, the split feather billets are pickling clean over night ready for the last weld, and moment of truth to see if it all looks hunky dory in the morning. 
Damascus for the clad knives is done and ferrules and Turbulence Suji have a couple of welds more to do. Should see some blanks shaping up over the weekend.
Think i'll go for a bold feather pattern for the ferrules this time as well. I have some of the other billet left for the end caps.


----------



## WillC (Feb 9, 2012)

Some profiles for approval here, before the blanks start coming together, exciting......
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ery-2012-pre-order-profiles-and-options/page3


----------



## WillC (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, mostly focused on the Feathered W's billets today as the last weld and final forging is so critical and can end in tears with this pattern. After splitting the two billets I pickled clean and re-welded. This time I kept the billets in a large square block by forging on all sides turning with some big tongs in the hydraulic press. I cut each block down the middle, this gives the right compression to the pattern when forged out. So i ended up with 4 generous bar of soap size billets of precious feather pattern. plenty of material to work with. 





Got a couple of the billets forged out and roughly profiled. All done very hot with this pattern, leaving everything well oversize. Then I heat cycle a few times to reduce the grain size after all that welding.
I had to get one at least partially ground so I could check the pattern. This time I had an 11 layer start to the pattern rather than 15. This makes the pattern a tad bolder with the W's more visible. 
This is the beginnings of Davids little Suji.

























Sean is going for a 240mm Masamoto profile on his Gyuto. I think this will be quite something in this pattern. The billets are so generous in size I may make a 270mm masamoto profile with the last extra one. Unless anyone has any better ideas what to do with it?


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 10, 2012)

Will, These look awesome! I never get tired of feather pattern.. PM inbound I have a forging question..


----------



## WillC (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Randy, I got pretty tired making it....But its all worth it


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 10, 2012)

I bet you did. Its a very labor intensive pattern. and like you said. "can end in tears with this pattern"  

These ones look great!


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

And there is more, wanted to see what the pattern looked like on one of the wider blades. Have not profiled this blank yet, but this will be Davids Gyuto.
Though I would share with you the excitement of the first etch. I think the pattern looks a tad better on a wider blade, gives the W's room to flourish.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 11, 2012)

That is stunning.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow love that!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful Will, well done!


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys, its nice how little things alter the pattern, keeping the billet in a big square block, by forging on all sides has pushed the W's this way and that, at the end you can see they have nearly come back on themselves, where I have forged the 2 lumps, on the end square. Interesting swaying effect...More happy accidents


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats on today. Forging out Aphex's Gyuto, Judd Mascus, Sean's Feather blank. And probably prepping some handles.
Off I trot:biggrin:


----------



## zitangy (Feb 14, 2012)

Quote" And there is more, wanted to see what the pattern looked like on one of the wider blades. Have not profiled this blank yet, but this will be Davids Gyuto.Though I would share with you the excitement of the first etch. I think the pattern looks a tad better on a wider blade, gives the W's room to flourish."

So , the challenge is how to make it appear "flourish" more on a narrower blade. Where there is a Will, there's a way.....
Finer feathers?

have fun...
rgds

D


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Got most of the blanks ready now, most tapered and ready to finish the profiles. This afternoon I finished the billet intended for Judd's Suji and gave it a quick grind to see what we have. Hope you like it!:biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 14, 2012)

I like it! Kinda like ruffeled feathers


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Pierre this one was made up out of a multi bar of W's then stacked a few times. Its come out a bit like explosion pattern.
Layer count, something around the 6,000 mark.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 14, 2012)

Very electric!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 15, 2012)

I like it too. Will the pattern show more as you forge it out?


----------



## WillC (Feb 15, 2012)

Good I'm glad you like it. The pattern is all showing and decompressed as it is. I'll forge it out just a tad more. Should soften it a bit and make it easier to take it all in. I think it will make a rather funky Suji.


----------



## WillC (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, a batch ready for Ht. They are a tad oversize to allow for any decarb and later tweaks. Tapers 3/4 ground, I take them to final widths after HT

Profiles

Judd





Aphex






David





Sean






Group Shot


----------



## WillC (Feb 16, 2012)

Quick etch to check the Pattern on Sean's 240 Gyuto. Some two tone Amboyna on the way for the handle.


----------



## WillC (Feb 16, 2012)

Judd Pattern sneaky peak. 
















Its softened nicely. This is a variation of a W's pattern. I'm sure many similar things have been done before. But I think I'll call my version of it Butterflies.
I gave a portion a buff on the wheel and it will look super yummy polished.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 16, 2012)

Pretty blades Will.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang Will!
Those are some great looking patterns.
I really like the squirrel tail one.
and the one for Judd makes me start hallucinating.


----------



## Aphex (Feb 17, 2012)

There coming along really well Will, nice one. The stand out piece for me looks like it's going to be the butterflies suji. If it looks this good now, god knows how stunning it will look when fully handled and polished.


----------



## zitangy (Feb 17, 2012)

Aphex said:


> There coming along really well Will, nice one. The stand out piece for me looks like it's going to be the butterflies suji. If it looks this good now, god knows how stunning it will look when fully handled and polished.



My preference is still the feather design.. ( design; structured and organised to have that pattern.. The butterfly wld be great/Perfect for The " electro- man" or for one with the randomness taste; but beneath it there still should be a pattern if one looks hard enough; imaginative or otherwise adn isn't that what a piece of art is subject to?

hv a nice week-end

rgds
d


----------



## WillC (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys, Mark you can be my pattern tester, if you start to hum white rabbit and go bleary eyed, Pattern = Good 
Aphex, your Gyuto will be pretty too, just not the type of pattern that shows much before grinding the bevels. These are all heat treated and tempered now. And all is well.

I also got some handles glued up today for some other bits I need to get out. Davids test piece Stainless. And a test piece Suji and Petty which have been snaffled. I still have to etch/ fit the handles for those, but they will be out next week.

Thanks All, have a great weekend.:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll test the butterfly pattern if you don't mind...


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Butterfly pattern sort of reminds me of the "Id" monster from Forbidden Planet, one of my all time favorite Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 20, 2012)

WillC said:


> Judd Pattern sneaky peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this looks great. You figure out the handle yet?

Pesky


----------



## WillC (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pesky. Either nickel silver or ali-bronze spacer and butcap, wenge ferrule and your lovely wood. Subject to your approval. But handles will be next week Judd. Got the grinds to get done, then I'll confirm everyones handle materials and sizes.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Feb 21, 2012)

Not any of this particular batch, but this was on the to do list.
This is one of a pair of test knives I made for the purposes of testing core steels. They caught someone's eye, so these are now finished, just gluing up the handle on a blue core petty.
This one is a 300mm Suji, Damascus san mai with 01 in the middle. Not as deep as my current Suji profiles but will hopefully be very useful to the new owner. 
The handle is Walnut with a maple ferrule from Burl source.
Petty to follow shortly.
















Hard to catch the san mai on camera after polishing but its nice and close and even, right to the tip.








I've cut allot of stuff with this knife already as it was a tester and I does perform very nicely.

Got some grinding done today to. Have some more forging to do tomorrow for the carving set then back to the grind stone.


----------



## WillC (Feb 24, 2012)

Well got a bit held up on these this week but progress is being made. Got a couple of the feather pattern ones ground, took one home to sharpen and test it on dinner. The feather pattern Gyuto's will be quite sturdy, fully convex, but thin in the right places. About 3mm above the choil, 2mm centre and just under 1mm an inch behind the tip. This one performed very well prepping this evenings dinner. I like to give the blades a trail run on food before doing the final finish so I can make any adjustments.
Grind shots.
















Sharpened up to test on dinner


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 24, 2012)

That looks _very_ nice, Will.


----------



## WillC (Feb 28, 2012)

All these now ground, From the right David's Gyuto and Suji, Aphex san mai Gyuto, and Sean Feather Gyuto. And the carving set on the end.






I had an accident with Judd's lovely Butterflies pattern during re-heat treating, (it had a bit of a kink after tempering) Unfortunately lost an inch off the end
Bad day at the offfice.
We have a new plan for Judd's Suji now and the broken tipped one I will finish as a 270mm which will be available.
Tomorrow I am on Damascus and forging down the last feather blank for Matt's 270mm Gyuto
Then I'll start hand finishing and thinking about handles.
Thanks All:biggrin:


----------



## zitangy (Feb 28, 2012)

Not too bad... If it had been in the centre. No suji at all or no knife at all. So there is a short story to the knife....
Have fun..


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done Will. Looks really good!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 28, 2012)

So sad...


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

You really do amazing work, truly a master craftsman. The 300mm sujihiki you posted a couple days ago. Wow


----------



## WillC (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys, true it could have been worse. It was a silly thing really. I saw the tip starting to curve just a touch after quenching. There are a few seconds where the metal is still soft after the quench, If your quick a little tweak can be made before it becomes fully hardened. I overstepped the window a little and.... ting.
If I'm on the ball I can feel the difference in the metal while correcting with scroll tongs and know when to stop, but not that day.:cheffry:
Oh well, we wouldn't want to do it if it was easy.


----------



## Aphex (Feb 29, 2012)

Look's like your making good progress on these, can't wait to see them all polished up. Very pleased with the profile on mine btw, seems like you really nailed it.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 1, 2012)

How did the feather go?

Matt


----------



## WillC (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't forged it out yet Matt, my neck has gone and ceased up on me, it does this sometimes and I can't do allot for a couple of days until it eases off. I'll be back on it next week. :biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Mar 4, 2012)

My neck/upper back, is pretty bad just at the minute. Its a bit like a trapped nerve. I've had it before and it eases off eventually. At the moment I've just got to sit it out with lots of pain killers. I was supposed to help my Girlfriend move her stuff this weekend as she is moving in with me, but lifting anything is out of the question.
Anyway sorry about that, I will probably be off for a few days maybe a week. I will go and see my back lady on monday.


----------



## WillC (Mar 14, 2012)

Right some progress.:biggrin:
Mat's monster Feather Gyuto, with the feathers going the other way.
















And here it is shaped and ready for HT, next to my 270mm Masamoto. My ks is actually 280mm, Mat's is presently 290mm:eek2:
If thats too big let me know, seems a shame to make it smaller. 






Judd, pattern development. This is after doing a billet of W's and forging to about 30mm square 50cm long.
Notice the silver lines are finer for this version of the butterfly pattern, I think it will work better.





That bar was cut to 9 and will be restacked 3 x 3. Then folded a few times to get the compression right....... The rest of the plan is a secret, lets just say Judd knows how to set a challenge.

Michael, I've forged out your damascus clad/blue 250mm Gyuto too, its pickling clean overnight before a final work down in the hammer.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 14, 2012)

I approve of this thread and any contents herein!


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

Will, when you cut and bundle them into 9, how do you orient the bars?


WillC said:


> Right some progress.:biggrin:
> Mat's monster Feather Gyuto, with the feathers going the other way.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WillC (Mar 15, 2012)

For this pattern with the W's all running the same way. It sounds daft like you may as well have just used more layers in the W's but the effect is quite different.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 15, 2012)

Will, that is awesome. I agree it would be a shame to make it smaller. I hope HT goes well.
How's your neck?


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

Not daft. i twisted a bar of W's, which, in theory, unlike cutting into the long axis to make firestorm, should have made much difference in the end grain pattern, but it did.


WillC said:


> For this pattern with the W's all running the same way. It sounds daft like you may as well have just used more layers in the W's but the effect is quite different.


----------



## WillC (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool, it will be left a biggie then Matt. Neck much better thanks as long as I do my stretches morning and evening.


I changed my mind on the Butterfly pattern in the end and have the middle row going the other way, mix it up a bit. Have a look what it looks like tomorrow.


----------



## WillC (Mar 16, 2012)

Those two big damascus blocks are now this........





The inch square bold W's is for ferrules in general and 3 of the Feather blades. 










And here we have "Judd Mascus" Judd I changed it slightly and we have the middle W's going perpendicular to the blade.






Out of that big block, which I continued to fold and compress a little more, we have 3 and a half lumps which will forge out to about the same length as the one I have drawn out and test etched and about a half inch in thickness.













These billets are a little short for a 300 Suji I hear you cry:laugh: Well I will need two of the lumps forged to about 150mm by 50mm by 7mm for Judds final blade construction. The pattern is still over compressed and this is to plan. As it will be forged out allot more. Can you guess what it is yet? Brownie points for anyone who can guess


----------



## WillC (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe the bold W's might be a bit strong with the Feather pattern blades. I might do a simple high layer tight twist billet for ferrules too to give some choice. For the endcaps I have the same billet as the last damascus fitted blades.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 16, 2012)

That end cap is awesome


----------



## JMJones (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, very impressive.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 16, 2012)

:hatsoff:Wow sir is all I really can say.


----------



## WillC (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys, On monday I hope to get Judd's and Michael's blades done to the point of heat treatment and on their way to being ground. I will start getting the handle pieces together and hand finished. I will run through the handle spec for each so we know where we are.

David Small Gyuto and Suji.
Handles to the smaller size you like 12cm, short choil. Materials - Damascus ferrule and endcap - wood to be determined, I have a choice for you.
Balance, - On choil

Sean Gyuto
I'll e-mail you regarding hand size
Materials damascus ferrule and endcap with two tone amboyna.
Balance -On choil 

Aphex - Gyuto
As I remember large hand size, 14cm? 
Materials - Mokume front and endcap, blackwood ferrule/copper spacer and your provided Ironwood. 
Balance - on choil or plus 20mm

Judd - Suji
Stainless front end cap and spacer with bog oak ferrule and Wood provided. Smaller size, 12cm? and slim
Balance - An inch infront of choil

Matt - Gyuto
Let me know the measurement diagonally across your hand or your preference in handle length.
I'll get some wood choices laid out next week for you.
On Choil/ plus 20mm

Michael Gyuto
Handle, let me know the measurement diagonally across your palm, or preference in size.
Blackwood ferrule, mammoth spacer, I'll give you a choice of wood next week and brass endcap.
On choil/plus 20mm

On the balance the damascus ferrule and fitting ones are a struggle to keep the balance forward. It will be choil/front of handle.

Anything not right or i need to know, let me know folks. Cheers
Will


----------



## Aphex (Mar 17, 2012)

Spec's all correct for mine.


T


----------



## John N (Mar 17, 2012)

Some good looking steel Will!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 18, 2012)

Bog oak? *** is Bog Oak? It sounds like something you put gold bond blue on to ease the itching/burning feeling.

Pesky


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 18, 2012)

bog oak- oak trees submerged in an oxygen free environment for thousands of years ( peat bogs, swamps and such) the trees partially turn to lignite or jet by absorbing the minerals and chemicals in the bog. Most bog oak is Black or very dark brown a it has begun to transform, thousand or millions of years from now it will turn to coal.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 18, 2012)

I like bog oak.


----------



## WillC (Mar 18, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Bog oak? *** is Bog Oak? It sounds like something you put gold bond blue on to ease the itching/burning feeling.
> 
> Pesky[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys....I was worried Will was pulling a fast one!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 19, 2012)

Jaw-dropping stuff here Will.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 19, 2012)

Bog oak=wenge with smelly armpits. It's a British thing.:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 20, 2012)

Something you get drinking tequilla and eating bad tex-mex. "Roll down the Windows, I got me a touch of the bog oaks!"


----------



## WillC (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll kick you in the Taco's in a minute Pesky:viking:


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 21, 2012)

WillC said:


> I'll kick you in the Taco's in a minute Pesky:viking:


Hahahahaha!!!! Just do it....He will leave you alone for a few minutes anyway  Great looking stuff there Will! Good to see you kicking stuff out again.


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 22, 2012)

Profile on your KS looks perfect. Love that Sabatier profile.


----------



## WillC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I've been holding out on you a bit as Judd's has been fighting back a bit, its been a hell of a week. All blades bar Judd's are now HT'd and a couple of extras, a butterflies pattern variation Petty+270 Suji with blue core and a butterflies pattern Suji, 270mm.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 23, 2012)

You've been busy!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 23, 2012)

Things are looking good here.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 28, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 28, 2012)

Will, you need to become a blacksmith man hand model 

k. 



WillC said:


>


----------



## WillC (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny you should say that, Nivia hand cream wanted a blacksmith for an advert recently, I missed the application though
Stuff is going on, finishing some grinds and starting to clean up some handle bits. Should get a couple of the simpler ones done by the weekend.
Next week I have a work experience chap, he is going to help me get some blacksmithing work finished. I might have time to fiddle with handles a bit but will be back on it the week after.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Mar 29, 2012)

My trusty fork lift has died:sad0: To be fair it was expected, I payed much less than scrap value for it 5 years ago. Alas I let the batteries drain and can't get it going. Its now 3 tons of "in the way" in the corner of my workshop. I'm hoping I can tow it a few hundred yards to the scrap yard down the road to pass go and collect £500.
I will have to do a photo montage on its funeral day.:angel2:


----------



## WillC (Mar 30, 2012)

Aphex and Michael's Gyuto's will be done by next week. Here is some progress.
Quick etch before finishing the blades.
Michael Gyuto 250mm profile 1








Aphex 250mm








Together




After hand finishing, some testing.








The 3mm, 2mm, less than 1mm behind the tip grind works very well. Giving great parting and stability whilst very laser like to the tip.
I gave them a couple of grind tweaks though after testing and started on the handles today. Pics to follow.
Have a great weekend everyone:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Mar 31, 2012)

Handles on the way.:biggrin:






























Blades tweaked and re-tested hand finished again and logo etched.






Thanks all:biggrin:


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 31, 2012)

Will, those blades look absolutely beautiful, keep up the great work. I also would like to state that I am a big fan of your gyuto profile, very nice.


----------



## Aphex (Mar 31, 2012)

The excitement is building, can't wait until next week.:bliss:


----------



## WillC (Apr 3, 2012)

Michael's 250 Gyuto, profile 1 and Aphex Masamoto profile 250 are done! Ready when you are folks, just need a good honing session and they can be off to you.:biggrin:
Here's some pics for you.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow! Really top notch work!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful Will, nicely done!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice!
Im impressed


----------



## Aphex (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's fair to say that i'm very happy with what i see. 

While i prefer darker and more understated wood, i was convinced that the ironwood i sent you was going to be a bit boring. Juging from pics though, seems like the wood turned out to have more figure than i first thought. Very classy.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 3, 2012)

my view is that it is understated as compared to the blade ..yet still it still has it own character and it complements it nicely...


----------



## WillC (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys, yep the wood turned out very nice, the color works really nicely with the Mokume too I think. I've just sharpened these finishing on Sigma 13k then leather, is there anything more satisfying?


----------



## osef (Apr 3, 2012)

Will, You've surpassed my (high) expectations for my (Michael's) gyuto. I love the piece of mammoth you chose for the spacer. It works perfectly with the wood. Great color and pattern in the wood too; it plays off the damascus pattern beautifully.

It's fun to see the work-in-progress pics. Thanks for posting them.

I'm tempted to order another knife from you just to get this kind of buzz again.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 4, 2012)

I can only imagine what they look like in person. :jawdrop:

Good & true work, Sir!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Apr 4, 2012)

Really, really beautiful.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll have one of each please. To the new owners, enjoy your beautiful new cutlery. To Will, your work ROCKS! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## add (Apr 4, 2012)

GORGEOUS ! !


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, you hit it out of the park on those Will. Strong work. 

k.


----------



## WillC (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I find your comments very encouraging.:biggrin:


----------



## Aphex (Apr 6, 2012)

99Limited said:


> I'll have one of each please. To the new owners, enjoy your beautiful new cutlery. To Will, your work ROCKS! :doublethumbsup:



If the knife cuts even half as good as it looks, i'm shure i'll enjoy my new knife. 

Now i just have to wait for the beauty to be shipped. It's like waiting for a baby to be born.

I'll post my thought's on the knife when it arrives.


----------



## WillC (Apr 6, 2012)

I've missed the Easter post, i'll get them off early next week for you Guys. I'm away till tuesday with the girlfriends family. Have a great Easter everyone.:biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 6, 2012)

WillC said:


> I've missed the Easter post, i'll get them off early next week for you Guys. I'm away till tuesday with the girlfriends family. Have a great Easter everyone.:biggrin:



Have a great Easter Weekend yourself Will.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## The Edge (Apr 6, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend Will. The knives look truly amazing!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 6, 2012)

Rest up my friend....we need your best next week!


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a lovely long weekend, thank you chaps. I've been back on it this week. I'm having to finish a few other things off in the workshop and sort my landrover out for its annual test. But got the big feather blade totally ground. Next will be handling all those.:biggrin:
Judd damascus mk 3 is on the way, at some point I will document the whole learning curve with this one. Its not always easy to try something new, and quite often I'll think of a better way of doing something during the process. Getting a mosaic san mai with blue paper steel has caused me some issues getting the pattern to look nice. There will be some practice knives popping up with some of the work in progress billets, after i've nailed this one for Judd.

Here is something else I tried today, a little micro test billet, fire pattern mosaic, in 01 and 15n20, the solid 01 part to be the edge.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't suppose you would be interested in selling a billet of that flamy stuff?


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'll do you a billet Spike, Probably have to be next month though.,after ive caught up a bit:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't get him sidetracked...he needs to focus on Butterflies!

Pesky


----------



## Aphex (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had her for a couple of days now and it's fair to say this is the best performing knife i've ever used. More to come.


----------



## WillC (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Stuff Aphex glad you like it.
Firstly many apologies to those waiting for feather damascus blades all is hunky dory and they will be next to finish up. Truth is I got stuck on Judd's Suji, san mai with mosaic patterns was proving troublesome in terms of getting the pattern to look nice. So I have made a different plan for it. I meant to get the feathers done first but i'm like a dog with a bone when something goes wrong and I can't concentrate on much else until I have solved it.
Any way here is the different plan. Its a butterflies pattern but much finer lines, so looks a bit different. To solve the compression issues with san mai, this is an edge weld on blue paper steel with pure nickel in between, mainly as a visual break between the edge and the pattern. This was a tricky one and i'm pretty pleased with it. Ht and plenty more grinding to go on that one. Some wip pics.
There were two, first one the edge was not wide enough, due the the way the material bows when forged down the edge diminishes a tad during grinding, rather than climbing up the bevel like in san mai, so I had to allow for this on the 2nd go. The other is still savable but will be just damascus. I have quite a few salvage blades to get out after all this experimenting.




This was the first billet, ended up with not enough edge material on this one so doubled up on the next.




Blade entirely forged to shape so we have the edge material in the right place.
























Here you can see the construction evidence and the bow in the nickel.




Becoming a V where it is more forged down towards the tip.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 18, 2012)

so exciting!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2012)

that one is gonna be a stunner!


----------



## WillC (Apr 18, 2012)

Pretty cool eh


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 18, 2012)

WillC said:


> Pretty cool eh



Just alittle!


----------



## WillC (Apr 24, 2012)

Judd's Suji is now Ht'd and well on its way to being ground. All the feather pattern blades are nearly done hand finishing. I'm doing about 3 things at once in there at the moment, but after next week I should be able to concentrate on knives for a while, which is what I want to be doing.
Here is Judd's, first bevel ground in and tapered, its a beast at the moment. 320mm blade 50mm deep. Taper i'm planning 3.5mm 2.5mm 1mm or a touch less an inch from the tip, hope the depth is ok, it seems to suit the length and profile we discussed, should end up around 48/49mm.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking great Will.
Judd probably forgot to tell you to send the knife to me first for a 2 year evaluation period.
You have my address. and don't worry, I will forward it to Judd when/if I get tired of it.

Can't wait to see some of the squirrel tail knives when they are finished.
You are doing some beautiful knives. Keep up the good work.
Thanks for posting the great photos.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 25, 2012)

I spoke to Judd on the phone and he seemed pleased about the way this was going. He was looking forward to the Vasticola handle on this thing. He was hoping there would be enough material so the paring knife could be rehandled in Vasticola too.


----------



## WillC (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark the squirrels are getting polished, yep looking forward to getting all these handled and etched now. Have a lot of exciting woods to work, mainly from our friend mark, the red vascota? For Judd, real nice two tone amboyna and some really dark and contrasty Koa.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Apr 26, 2012)

Davids Handles and blades well on the way now. 
Handle materials are damascus ferrule/blackwood/Amboyna/blackwood/damascus
Assembled dry on my Jigs at the moment to get them all ground to shape before gluing up and doing the final finish.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 26, 2012)

Tks for the WIP info..

I certainly hope that you do have excellent masks , ventilation and filter system with so much grinding of metal and exotic wood as I don' t seem to recall seeing a pic of you wearing a mask or these items in the Pics posted in Metal Land...



hv fun...

rgds D


----------



## WillC (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks David, yep I wear a paper mask. I do need to get some proper extraction sorted though soon......To keep the mess down apart from everything else. 
These are really fun with the damascus bits by the time I get this far with all the good bits to come and all the squaring marking and careful drilling out the way.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 26, 2012)

WillC said:


> Thanks David, yep I wear a paper mask. I do need to get some proper extraction sorted though soon......To keep the mess down apart from everything else.
> These are really fun with the damascus bits by the time I get this far with all the good bits to come and all the squaring marking and careful drilling out the way.



Hi Will,

It all boils down to micron size of the mask and particles.. and a tight fitting one.

worth the money spent on good extraction system and mask. Your are going to breath it into your lungs and there it shall remain and accumulate. When you take off the mask.. its still in the air (in Metal Land)

a major concern will be exotic wood as some can be poisonous. I suppose iron particles can't be good for the lungs too. Even Ironman doesn't have it .There is a thread some where abt this in this forum..

should look into this very seriously...


rgds

D


----------



## WillC (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks David for your concern. Yes its a decent mask with changeable filters. I need a dust extractor rigged up on the machine. I have a large fan at head height in the window, but its mainly to lift any carbon monoxide out of the air at that height and for when i'm spraying paint etc.
Difficult one with these handles as the steel sparks would set fire to the dust in the extractor.....


----------



## WillC (Apr 28, 2012)

Rough ground the pieces fully to shape assembled dry on the jig.




Carefully marked for reassembly




Reassembled on the slotted dowel, now using west systems epoxy which takes about half an hour before it starts to gel even slightly.
Works really well as I let it run in to all the joints and then push the pieces together with finger pressure only making sure its all flush on a flat plate, just as it starts to gel I clamp it up.




I've given the whole handle a coat of epoxy in this pic, just too fill any open grain.
So should just be polishing to go if nothing has moved.....


----------



## WillC (May 2, 2012)

Whoops! My ethant must have become contaminated somehow, this one went pink for a bit!


----------



## WillC (May 2, 2012)

Quick sneak peak at these two. Still needing to do a bit of handle fit up and epoxy the handles on and sharpen.


----------



## add (May 2, 2012)

WillC said:


>



*AMAZING ! !*


----------



## TB_London (May 2, 2012)

Looks coppery, reminds me of a firework


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 2, 2012)

Looks very good


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

Wow,really really nice! Love the extra patterning on the ferrule, but it all looks good.


----------



## WillC (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Fellas, its nice to have these all together, the next pair will follow shortly....:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2012)

I haven't looked into this thread in a while, clearly a mistake - great work, Will! Just curious about the damascus ferrules since I had been thinking about that for a while - are they from a massive piece? How does that affect the weight of the handle? I would love to be able to do some more metal work - I am from an old metal worker family, after all - but that's not going to happen in the near future. But I can live vicariously through your work here 

Stefan


----------



## WillC (May 2, 2012)

Hey Stefan, thanks for stopping by and admiring:biggrin: Yes for the ferrules I forged a large W's pattern billet to about 27mm keeping as square as possible, then I cut the bar into more manageable lengths about 6' long to grind as flat and square as I can on the belt grinder. Surface grinder would be ideal here, but we work with what we have.... Then I chop to just over the ferrule length to allow for further squaring on the ends. I drill the little damascus block as centrally and square as possible, 12mm for my dowel, but stop just short of coming out the other side. I then run a 2mm drill through and shape my slot from there to be a nice tight fit on the tang.
The balance will want to be further forward, but as I grind the bits dry bolted on a jig, I can then play with my dowel material, where as for a handle with little weight I would use a slotted 12mm brass rod as the dowel to get the balance on or just ahead of the choil, for one with damascus I will use either aluminium or if it needs to be lighter still, hard wood for the dowel. I suppose I could use titanium as well, but no-one would ever see it:laugh:
On these the balance works out just on the front of the choil. I just weighed the little Gyuto, its coming in at 228 grams, plus a bit of epoxy after i've stuck the handle on. Its a 220mm blade, so its not exactly a feather weight.:viking:

You know...I think damasteel do rounds and squares in different sizes, they even do the layers forged like rings on a tree, can't get my head around how they do that...must have a clever machine:groucho:
And I expect they do their patterns in tube stock for machining gun barrels, could be another way to have a hollow damascus collar/ferrule...
Cheers
Will


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2012)

Great info, thanks Will. I never even thought about damasteel, have to look into that... Other than that, your method sound very similar to what I do except that I only use a short dowel because I most often don't know what the tangs will look like.

stefan


----------



## WillC (May 16, 2012)

Right, were getting there
Blades hand finished awaiting logo etch and damascus etch.




From right to left, Sean -feather Gyuto, Matt - monster feather Gyuto - Judd - butterflies pattern/blue 2 Monster Suji - Two unclaimed butterflies Suji's on the left.:groucho:
Getting all the handle bits together, all now squared and drilled.




Seans two tone amboyna/dammy handle.




Looks a bit odd here, because I decided to use the block on the diamond to get an even balance of the two tone effect on the handle, the dammy bit needs to be that orientation to get the most of the W's.




Starting to square it off again.




Now octagonal with a taper at the front - I love the two tone amboyna like this with a half half balance.




Shows the front taper.
Now needs to be glued up with the dowel inside and polished up and etched.
But which way up to have the vivid red?


----------



## El Pescador (May 16, 2012)

How long is the the big Suji in the group picture?


----------



## WildBoar (May 16, 2012)

Vivid red on the top. Gives the knife a nice flow from handle to blade.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (May 16, 2012)

I. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## WillC (May 16, 2012)

Ha ha, me neither, nearly etch time....
Thanks David, I agree:biggrin:
Judd, which big Suji, Your one is the middle, its a 320mm:viking: the one next to that is a 300mm and the one on the end is the one we lost the tip, its a 270mm
Cheers
Will


----------



## TB_London (May 16, 2012)

I vote red on top too

The knife in the middle of the blade group shot looks awesome


----------



## WillC (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Tom:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (May 16, 2012)

They ALL look amazing!


----------



## zitangy (May 16, 2012)

lovely.. The red amboyna makes the knife shall I say more lovely and striking visually.

excellent choice

rgds
d


----------



## EdipisReks (May 16, 2012)

Will, i can't wait until i have my stupid wedding paid for so that i can buy one of your knives. just outstanding looking work, over and over again.


----------



## WillC (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys. :biggrin:The customer chose the two tone Amboyna for that one from Burlsource, I was glad he did because I had my eye on it. Seems rare to get such an even color balance.
The two wild card - extra Suji's I'm planning on doing my diamond shaped handles like for the carving set. I'll leave off gluing them on straight away incase anyone falls in love but not with the handle.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 17, 2012)

WillC said:


> Handles on the way.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting method. Impressive.


----------



## WillC (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Marko, I owe much of that method to T.B.London who introduced me to the dowel system. I kind of ran with it and introduced using different materials for the dowel to achieve central balance on a Wa handle. I can see it evolving a bit more.....would be nice to get a little lathe set up in there to make special ones up to use a corby bolt on endcaps and such.
Cheers
Will


----------



## WillC (May 17, 2012)

Spent the morning assembling and gluing handles, so had some time to kill this afternoon waiting for epoxy to set, so I had a little play. I wanted to give silver steel another shot as I have a piece from a 1.25%C batch. I was running some HT and hardness tests in oil vs water quench.... until I got bored and forged this little integral parer. Starting stock was 12mm round. Here it is as forged.




After a bit of grinding and normalizing.




Still have some more HT testing to do with the steel before I continue and HT it.....Might try a little Hamon, that would be a first for me though..so don't expect too much
Blade is an icle wickle one at 68mm. Ahhh:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew H (May 17, 2012)

"I was bored so I decided to bang out a quick integral bolster knife."
ullhair:


----------



## TB_London (May 17, 2012)

That looks awesome 
Let me know if you don't have the time to handle it


----------



## WillC (May 17, 2012)

Lol, Tom i've been thinking about the handle already. I have some pretty fancy offcuts here after this batch of knives. I'm thinking KOA
So I'd like to finish this one... If its up to muster I was thinking it could be my first KKF give away though....
I'll have to forge you another:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (May 18, 2012)

Got the rest of the handles gluing up. Here is Juds's One, that wood will really come alive when it gets polished.









Then back to some more HT testing with the 1.25%C silver steel.
Settled on a nice level of heat treatment with some test pieces. Quenching in oil still yields 66Hrc, so I went with that. I broke a piece and the grain size looked nice and fine. A little like blue paper 2, fine but with teeth.
My little test integral parer as quenched, testing on the tang.




I brought it back to 63 hrc at the edge to see how I like the steel like this.




I half expected it to be a bit chippy, its not in the slightest, which is a pleasant surprise. I'll see how the edge holds up with some daily kitchen abuse for a while.
I don't do much work in hand but this blade seems an ideal shape for it. Visually I felt the neck had got too long, but having used it a bit I think it works....


----------



## Deckhand (May 18, 2012)

You really do some amazing work


----------



## TB_London (May 18, 2012)

The teardrop shape handle on the parer looks really good, not sure of the neck length though. Is the bolster the initial diameter of the rod? Looks like you got a lot of width if it was


----------



## El Pescador (May 18, 2012)

the big one is coming along...NICELY!


----------



## WillC (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys, Tom i agree. I will allow more bolster next time. That bit got fair whittled away on the grinder. Pleased with the steel. It only comes in rounds but perfect for integrals.


----------



## Don Nguyen (May 21, 2012)

Will, first of all, your last name is awesome; it could be the title of an action story or something.

Second, that pink etch is pretty darned awesome. Maybe you should contaminate your etches on purpose  Also, I looove the look of your damascus not being so bold with huge contrasts.

Last, what are your big influences? Your design and character of these knives is pretty unique; you must have had some unique inspirations...


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2012)

Hello Don, thanks. The Clan Catcheside will be pleased. It has a meaning. Catch- Windy side of the hill. So my ancestors lived on a windy hill thats for sure.:laugh:
I've been squishing metal for while and I favor a natural style that works nicely with the way metal behaves when its hot in my architectural work. I suspect Gaudi has been my biggest influence there, both directly from his work and various groups that have taken influence from him.
I'm not sure if that comes across in my knives. I see my self as on an apprenticeship almost in that respect. I'm keeping the style of knives simple and tried and tested. In that respect my biggest influence on my knives has been this forum and a few key projects where the customer has given allot of input. I've learned a great deal from this. And the pass around I did on here in terms of function and profile.
In terms of styles I can't help but suck in the design concepts of the great makers. My diamond shape handle is a direct Kramer influence, but I try not to look too hard and find my own way of solving something. I would hope to eventually bring more of a naturalistic style into my knives and try out different ideas, but there is a greater balance of function in cutlery which must be addressed. Its satisfying when it all works together, form and function. 
There isn't a maker on here I haven't looked at a piece and thought, I would like to make a piece like that....... So here is an inspiring place for me in itself.
In damascus...well i'm just treading old ground, but when I surprise myself with a result which is maybe not quite what I intended...Its new to me anyway....which is an addictive feeling.


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2012)

Regarding the coppery effect, its not a very permanant coating its more of an oxide that wipes off leaving a coppery sheen. I made my girlfriend a coppery damascus necklace once but it quicky wears to normal damascus.


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2012)

Quick sneaky peak at this Suji, still need to fix the handle in place and put a final edge on it.
I went for a simpler handle on this one as the pattern is fairly busy. There are some nice zig xags in the amboyna which suit it nicely.
This one is a 270mm in my butterflies pattern, or ruffled feathers was a good description from Pierre.
Blackwood both ends and amboyna for the handle. There is an alloy dowel running all the way through into the endcap. Balance is an inch ahead of the choil.
This one will be up for sale shortly.:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar (May 22, 2012)

that's a beautiful handle.


----------



## WillC (May 22, 2012)

Thanks David, yeah its a nice bit of amboyna with some unusual markings. I'll have to make a video of this one cutting stuff. This is the blade that would have been Judds but i had a misshap with the tip and it got a bit shorter.
All the other blades will be finished this week.:biggrin:


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 22, 2012)

That is a beauty! It's the total package. I love how the ferrule tapers. Is that common on your handles?


----------



## WillC (May 24, 2012)

Cheers, Yep, I will be offering an octagonal shape with the front taper or according to further feedback... a diamond shape handle with a taper both ends like on my dammy carving set.:biggrin:

Worked moved from the workshop, home to the garden in the glorious sunshine to do some cleaning up of etched pieces.





Emma Joined me to work in the sunshine, until she got bored of me babbling about my finished knives:laugh:

Judd and Matt's blades getting finished up.





Some sneaky peaks










Handles...

Judd





Matt's Koa one.





The two tone Amboyna for Sean's feather Gyuto.






A rather decadent spread.









The top one there is another extra Suji, Needs etching yet. Same pattern as Judd's but straight dammy, no blue paper steel. A slightly flatter profile.














Just the handles to fix in place now, and a good honing session.:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2012)

This thread keeps getting better and better!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 24, 2012)

hot damn!


----------



## Deckhand (May 24, 2012)

Just fantastic!


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2012)

very nice work Will.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (May 24, 2012)

WOW. I can't wait to see it.....and use it. Its so beautiful. 
Thanks Will. 

Matt


----------



## WillC (May 25, 2012)

No worries Matt, and thanks for being so patient, it will be all yours , very soon.


----------



## WillC (May 26, 2012)

I am currently gluing up handles, and then I shall get these puppies honed:biggrin:
Yesterday I meant to do an hour on some damascus, and ended up getting absorbed and working on a pattern all day:O
This was the result. I got enough for two Petty, out of this little test billet.












This time in 01/15n20. I wanted to try some mosaic in this combo and work out any quirks with using 01.
I have left plenty of meat on this, so I can Heat treat and run some hardness tests to see if there is any differences in hardness between the two materials. This will help me with tempering. I'm interested to see if there is more than a small difference due to the alloys in 01 and what effect this has with different layers crossing the edge.
Have a lovely weekend all.... Its sunny here in the uk.....hooray.:spin chair:


----------



## Aphex (May 26, 2012)

Now that's a good looking experiment, maybe even better than your turbulance. It's going to make for one hell of a stunning petty.

Of your latest finished knives i would have to say that the two tone amboyna gyuto has to be the pick of the bunch. That wood has to be some of the best i've seen. The blue clad knife comes a close second though, very striking damascus.


----------



## echerub (May 27, 2012)

Wow! That is a *cooool* pattern!


----------



## WillC (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys, Its fun working on these things. Looking forward to doing some testing with this steel combo. They will both be smaller Petty, 150-160mm


----------



## WillC (Jun 8, 2012)

Some petty handles getting done....


----------



## WillC (Jun 11, 2012)

A load of petty on the way...before I push on with the next big damascus making session for the next batch. I have been waiting on some smaller logo stencils, now here, I have a tiny one for Petty and paring and the normal one will be about 1/3rd smaller minus the hereferd England bit, as it would just get lost smaller.
I have been ordering piles of steel. 50 kilo's of 01 in 3mm, 50 kilos of 15n20, 25 kilos of 1080-ish a few hundred quids with of pure nickel for stainless san mai and extra damascus bling, a load of stainless 304l and 430 strip, O and last but not least a 3m x360 sheet of 14c28n for the stainless side of things.
I'm poor again.:O
I have a pile of small petty and half finished practice pieces, some with small visual flaws, so mostly to be sold as seconds, I will get these done and handled and have a bargain thread as a revenue raiser.
Some orders coming in through my site order system, it seems the crew of a luxury sailing boat have been pointed toward my work. Some nice orders have followed so that was good. Keep checking my site for work available, 
Here is a simple one, I promised my Mum months ago, its a nice antidote to complex damascus work. Just made from offcuts, it has a dammy core, and en9 cladding, as forged taper with polished slightly convex bevels. handle in maple with a koa ferrule, again all offcuts. Its a flat profile 100mm parer, taper on the front of the handle.








Mother is appeased


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the feather. Holy Cow. Amazing. Pics to follow. Thanks will. I'm very happy with this knife.


----------



## WillC (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats great to hear. All three have landed now.:biggrin:


----------



## WillC (Jun 16, 2012)

My friend is doing Cheltenham food festival this weekend. I haven't quite been ready stock wise for the shows this year. I have plans for next year. He urged me to come and nest in with him at his table with what ever I have and my sharpening gear to do some demo's. His stall is next to Jamie Oliver, so I felt it has to be worth a shot. Earnestly I finished up some knives, with a final polish and clean up before sharpening, I managed to fumble and flip a very pointy 280 mm suji which landed in my toe, missing the bone but cleanly going through lengthways down one side of my 3 rd toe, (I still have 5 altogether) I kept it together with a bit of J cloth tied around it and drove myself to hospital...to get it properly dressed,,,, a clean cut...the benefit of a good knife I suppose, Its pretty sore today though. I hope to still make the food show on Sunday to ambush Jamie and try not to drop anything.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 16, 2012)

Ow! Good luck Will, I'd like to meet Jamie myself.


----------



## WillC (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to get him to try out one of knives.... If I get the chance to talk to him, I imagine if he shows up in person this weekend it could be for a brief demo or book signing. Maybe not, he is a propper grafting london geezer after all.:cheffry:


----------



## WillC (Jun 17, 2012)

Well Cheltenham food festival was interesting, considering I was just walking around with some huge knives in a brief case, folk were very friendly. Jamie was not there, one of his kitchen boys informed me that there is no point in buying an expensive knife because they get used hard and thrown away...well if you don't understand the principles of sharpening and buy throw away knives.... I got some flyers to the right people though and got some good feedback on the new handle style. A chap making pate did 100 onions with it right infront of me. Loved the knife said the handle would be perfect if it was made to fit, so for him it needed to be a touch larger for the ridge to sit nicely in the knuckles. His knife of choice was a thai sort of small thin Gyuto, less than 1mm thick, soft as anything with no sort of edge, but just cut due to being generally thin. He said it was 10 pence in thailand, he bought a load and just threw them away when they were too beaten up. The was a chap there with a V sharpening gizmo, I stopped by for a brief argument but should have lead him on a bit first, next time. Lots of chopping boards, no one knew why I would want an end grain board.
I spent a fair bit of money walking around came away with various cured meats and some Black truffle butter, mmmm
But a nice day and some good research, If I do the shows next year i'm going to need some no frills beater working knives but my way with great steel ht and grind. And my Dammy range to show what I can do.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, sounds like it's gonna be a hard sell convincing people the value of a good knife there. I can relate, but that still sounds bad. I've found that 1 in about 100 people even remotely 'get' it.

Makes me want to open a restaurant just so I can show quick prep and be and how much less waste would be produced from cooks caring for their tools.


----------



## WillC (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep but on a positive though its virtually a blank canvas. But i know if i do some shows next year it will be showing the complete package, good knife and how to maintain it. And selling a few sharpening bits to go with the knives. You should come and demo Eamon.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 18, 2012)

I guarantee you that if my wife could book some photo shoots and I could get some local work and pay for the trip, my family would be in Herefordshire absolutely any time. We'd clear the schedule.

Totally serious.


----------



## Adagimp (Jun 20, 2012)

*double post


----------



## Adagimp (Jun 20, 2012)

Seriously digging the profile and handle of that "extra" Suji. From my perspective your work has shown a lot of refinement and progress (and maybe progress is the wrong word to convey the idea that you have responded exceedingly well to what the folks on this forum like about knives) in the short amount of time that this forum has existed. Keep it up.


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2012)

Thankyou very much, thats very encouraging. Im rushing about a bit at the moment but here is what i have either ready to go out or available. I will give you guys on my mailing list a preview of what will be for sale next week and some prices.
Brief group shot for you. I need to fix the handles on the petty and give them a honing.
I have had two more sizes of stamps made, so a smaller stamp for petty and paring knives.
Can anyone think of a name for the new pattern petty at the bottom, ? that one is also a different mix in 01/15n20 it averages 62hrc. The rest are blue paper core damascus clad, top suji in 15n20/1080 with the new diamond D handle.
More to come and ill send out a news letter tomorrow. Have a fun weekend.







Join my mailing list here, for previews on upcoming knives for sale, Auctions will come...........thats the plan anyway.
http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/knife-auctions.html


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a quick close up pattern in 01 and 15n20.


----------



## Josh (Jun 23, 2012)

hey - great work sir!

The damascus looks a lot like the weird shapes that used to be used on 70's/80's superhero cartoons when they would fade to a different scene - superhero is what i'd call it.

or... cross-eye - but I like superhero better!


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks josh, i was thinking some sort of sea creature. Cant put my finger on it. In any case i like the 01/15n20 combo, tad harder to hone, nice edge though.


----------



## Aphex (Jun 23, 2012)

To me it looks like an exploding star or "starburst" If you want to go down the sea creature theme though, how about brittlestar or feather star.


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2012)

I think there is a pattern called starburst, brittlestar is pretty cool. But these things have all been done before no doubt. This was based on a pattern known as "fire within" but I got two bars the wrong way round on the 2 x 2 stack so it turned out a little different.:laugh:


----------



## Josh (Jun 23, 2012)

I see where you are going with the Sea. There's way too many kinds of star fish. "prometheus" would be cool - I have a tendency to name animals and projects at work after greek gods...


----------



## WillC (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds like you have an interesting job Josh:biggrin: This is one of those patterns that has me planning lots of variations. It can be done like fire running down the spine. When I have time I want to do a "fire gyuto" with the full fire within endcaps, utilizing 15n20 1080 and pure nickel for the fire down the spine, the cutting edge of 01, would be quite dramatic. I can feel a big crazy wip coming on


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 23, 2012)

Do the wip Will!!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like exploding ice to me. Fractal ice?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

I like fractal ice. How about flash back. Some of those patterns I get when I wake up and I haven't got my focus back yet. (yes I am weird)


----------



## WillC (Jun 24, 2012)

The ice thing is cool, I hadn't thought of that, not sure about the fractal bit, So many good names.... Shane, what your describing there is hallucinating, maybe not so much cheese at bed time:laugh:
Yep, I'll do a fire Gyuto wip, maybe it could be a build up to launch my auctions? when I get that bit technically sorted. It would take ages to make with everything else I have to get done anyway so that sounds realistic. :biggrin:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

Hallucinating Ice:crazy:


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 25, 2012)

Reminds me of Magnetic Flux.
Or Electric Charge.

Glen


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2012)

It looks like the page in The Lorax when he pops out of the Truffula stump.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2012)

My wife and daughter agree. You should call it Truffula pattern.


----------



## WillC (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, I've no idea what your talking about, but I do like the word Truffula


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2012)

The Lorax! By Dr. Seuss!

Great book, very exciting and conflict-ridden book for little ones.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 25, 2012)

But those trees! Those trees!
Those Truffula Trees!
All my life I'd been searching
for trees such as these.
The touch of their tufts
was much softer than silk.
And they had the sweet smell
of fresh butterfly milk.
I felt a great leaping
of joy in my heart.
I knew just what I'd do!
I unloaded my cart.
In no time at all, I had built a small shop.
Then I chopped down a Truffula Tree with one chop.
And with great skillful skill and with great speedy speed,
I took the soft tuft, and I knitted a Thneed!
The instant I'd finished, I heard a ga-Zump!
I looked.
I saw something pop out of the stump
of the tree I'd chopped down. It was sort of a man.
Describe him?... That's hard. I don't know if I can.


----------



## WillC (Jun 26, 2012)

Truffula it is, im going to need some truffula burl
Meanwhile this mini pallete arrived from sweden




14c28n


----------



## WillC (Jun 26, 2012)

Couple of little testers in 14c28n. I forged the tapers in to get an idea on how it works hot, then ground the rest of the profile/taper. I can say so far this material forges and grinds very nicely. Ht next, waiting on some liquid nitrogen to arrive.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 26, 2012)

Will.. you making stainless Steel? sort close to AEBL equivalent?

I wld be interested..

good luck and hv fun..


----------



## WillC (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes its very close to Aeb-l or 13C. Only it has a little more chromium and nitrogen to bring the grain size down. It is in the very fine carbide category of steels as opposed to a pm steel. I wanted something as close to a really good simple carbon steel as possible. So that pretty much ruled out pm steels, for now at least. I want something which is a joy to sharpen and takes a very fine edge. I'll let you know how I get on with it after heat treatment. I'll try it as hard as it goes with LN and see how I like it from there.
Here is some data on the steel from Sandvik
http://www.smt.sandvik.com/en/products/strip-steel/strip-products/knife-steel/sandvik-knife-steels/sandvik-14c28n/


----------



## WillC (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally have some LN in the shop and HT'd the first stainless test pieces today. I have made a new HT area out the way behind the hammer.





Ooo thats cold, just after cryo quenching




Checking hardness, well they both reached full hardness.




Looking forward to trying this steel out on some food.:biggrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 3, 2012)

Frosty!


----------



## WillC (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes sir thats mighty cold. Looking forward to seeing if it makes any difference to 01 too.:cool2:


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jul 3, 2012)

Ummm, what knife is that??


----------



## WillC (Jul 3, 2012)

Its a little Petty Matt, there are two. These are just tester's to abuse, If the HT is right, I'll start on yours. I have had a good few stainless orders actually so thanks Guys. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## TB_London (Jul 3, 2012)

Exciting times


----------



## WillC (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been at it again...




Its satisfying to see a billet put through that amount of stress without a single weld opening up.
It is of course ...More feather damascus for an ordered chef knife and a carving set, yes i'm doing another damascus fork too, not in the feather, though the knife will be. I'm on a tight time limit with the carving set now...all needs to be done end of next week. another billet will be swiftly following maybe 2. And I will make a start on my "Fire within Gyuto" I've decided it needs to be a giant gyuto to make the best of the pattern.

I'm away for a weeks holiday from the 20th of July, so i'll try and get as much done on commissions by then and get other jobs planned ready for my return.
Josh is doing well. I now have some knife steel shelving and a grinding bay. Next is a separate woodwork bench at the back of the shop. Josh will try the hammer for the first time next week. Over the course of the summer I would like him to work through the processes for 2 san mai kitchen knives.:biggrin: Tomorrow he is helping to prep and assemble some billets ready for me to forge.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck Will.


----------



## WillC (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Matt, I'll get some more pics today. I got two large lumps out of the feather billet, for the long Carving knife and Andrey's Gyuto and there is a thinner slice too which should do a 180mm Petty or small Gyuto easily.


----------



## WillC (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm back from my wee break, rested, enthused and ready for the onslaught. I also at this point need to properly organize my list. While I have record of everything. I need to get it all into one place. Here seems a good place for that. Thanks all those who are waiting for things for your patience. I will be onto it directly.


----------



## WillC (Aug 1, 2012)

O dear not a great start, it seems my electric ht oven elements have not stood up to long stainless anneal cycles and the higher temperatures required for HT. I have a new set of coils on order, doubled over at the ends where these ones failed. So i'll be making damascus and roughing out blanks for the rest of the week.


----------

